# IR repeater to receiver cable?



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters!

I'm helping a buddy do his pre-wire on his basement HT room. 

His equipment will be in-wall in the back corner, and I've been wondering what kind of wire we need to run now before the walls go up in order to work an IR system. 

I read Phil M's sticky thread and it seems that I could use CAT5, but later posters show a specially terminated wire. 

We don't have time to order the whole getup before the walls go up, so I'm hoping we can get a way with just a CAT5 run between the back equipment shelving and the front of the room where we could put the repeater near the screen.

Thanks for any help!

Phil


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Most usually require a three wire setup. Some have the jacks for a 1/8" stereo (tip ring sleeve) plug, others have a terminal block that you just screw wires down on.

You could use Cat5 and use the striped ones (white with stripe) bunched together as the ground. Then use two colors as the voltage (like brown and orange) and two as the signal (green and blue). If there's a standard to wiring these with Cat5, I am unaware of it. Someone please correct me if there is. As long as you are consistent on both ends, you should be fine.

You could also use stereo shielded mic or instrument cable. This has two conductors and a braided sleeve. Twist the sleeve/shielding into a point and make that the ground, then use black for the voltage and red/white for the signal. Just make sure that whatever you get is in-wall rated if you go this route.

I have occasionally seen home automation systems/ IR repeaters that use another channel of data for communication. With Cat5, you would be able to use an extra pair for that. Try to figure out what brand you want first and make sure you'll have enough wires in the bundle, but like I said most that I have seen are ground, voltage, and signal only.

Good luck.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic help! And just in time, too! 
The Shack strikes again, eh?
Enjoy the day...


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I used CAT5E for all of my IR distribution - works fine.
I soldered 1/8" mini jacks onto the CAT5 and installed the jacks into Decora blanking plates.


----------

